# Powder Coating in Michigan



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with a great powder coating company in Michigan? I'm looking to get 4-18" LTZ aluminum car wheels done and I've found a few local companies, but reviews are hard to come by.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.planetarypowdercoating.com/

This place, along with Michigan Sandblasting next door, completely stripped and coated my (disassembled) boat trailer in special order colors. It came out awesome, and while it hasn't hit the water yet, it should hold up fine. I've panicked when something rubbed up against the trailer, and the finish is quite durable.

What color are you thinking?


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

If you want to do it yourself or find an individual to do it TechShop has powdercoating capability. There is a location in Dearborn.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm getting my LTZ wheels powder coated gloss black this winter while they are off the car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

come to Toronto....and I will take care of you


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been informed that this may not be the best thing to do with these wheels. Since the original paint is put on and baked at the same time it's heat-treated, baking it again would make the wheel more brittle as you're basically heat-treating it again in the process...Thoughts?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> I've been informed that this may not be the best thing to do with these wheels. Since the original paint is put on and baked at the same time it's heat-treated, baking it again would make the wheel more brittle as you're basically heat-treating it again in the process...Thoughts?


TWS tell you that? I'm not a wheel engineer to confirm, but that seems like a valid concern. I guess it would depend on how hot the powder coating baking process got. Heavy braking could cause a lot of heat on the wheel too.

Our forged wheels are baked in a hot oven months after they are produced, but they aren't cast like this one.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Forged wheels are a different story. I had a couple metallurgy guys here at GM warn me of getting them powder coated above 300 degrees and the risks it creates.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

To share some knowledge from one of our GM Specialist Materials Engineer (Non-Ferrous):


Aluminium wheels undergo solution teatment, then a quench followed by artificial aging at around the 350 to 420F, the aging is followed by the paint bake which is included as part of the ageing process. The ageing starts off by increasing the strength of the wheel (and increasing the brittleness), then eventually weakens it. Different manufacturers do this to a different point on the curve (either side of the peak). There is no annealing involved. Thus the problem with additional paint bakes is that you don't know at what point on the curve you are to start with. Also you don't know just how much "safety margin" was put into the design, if you add aging to a wheel that was way way overdesigned then you would probably get away with it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> To share some knowledge from one of our GM Specialist Materials Engineer (Non-Ferrous):
> 
> 
> Aluminium wheels undergo solution teatment, then a quench followed by artificial aging at around the 350 to 420F, the aging is followed by the paint bake which is included as part of the ageing process. The ageing starts off by increasing the strength of the wheel (and increasing the brittleness), then eventually weakens it. Different manufacturers do this to a different point on the curve (either side of the peak). There is no annealing involved. Thus the problem with additional paint bakes is that you don't know at what point on the curve you are to start with. Also you don't know just how much "safety margin" was put into the design, if you add aging to a wheel that was way way overdesigned then you would probably get away with it.


If this isn't a testimonial to avoid remanufactured wheels and only stick with new production, I don't know what is!


----------



## CCPcoatings (Aug 27, 2014)

*Powder Coating Wheels in Michigan*



FlintCruze said:


> Forged wheels are a different story. I had a couple metallurgy guys here at GM warn me of getting them powder coated above 300 degrees and the risks it creates.



Metallurgically speaking there is validly to what they are saying, particularly if you wear a pocket protector. That being said, since many OEM auto and motorcycle wheels are powder coated and easily 75% of aftermarket wheels are powder coated, its unlikely you'll have an issue. 

Now if you're intending to run at Nurburgring, you may want to look at it a bit closer. Outside of that, you'll be just fine. People have been powder coating cast and forged alum wheels for over 20 years....... I've never seen a SINGLE issue in close to 15 years being around the process.......


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I'm not planning on autocrossing this car or anything, but in the next few years it will become the main family sedan, and I plan on owning it for a while. I'd rather play it safe and just find a shop that can do low-temp powder coating or just not do it all.


----------



## CCPcoatings (Aug 27, 2014)

*Powder Coating Aluminum Wheels*



FlintCruze said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm not planning on autocrossing this car or anything, but in the next few years it will become the main family sedan, and I plan on owning it for a while. I'd rather play it safe and just find a shop that can do low-temp powder coating or just not do it all.


I understand the concern, but we're not talking about new technology here. Powder coating has been around for 25+ years. For example, to help you sleep better at night, all of Katechs "delicate spoked" wheels are powder coated. Further, they DO actually autocross, road race and then some, are running in the 500hp - 1000hp+ range and routinely at 150mph+ with ZERO issues...... This is one of only thousands of performance and racing applications that are seeing usage and abuse FAR beyond what your daily driving family sedan will ever see..... Let us not forget about aluminum brake calipers that are powder coated ever day. This is a pretty critical component that is exposed to HUGE temperature swings on a daily basis, yet Brembo and every other big player powder coats their calipers. 

As for low temp powders, they are rarely used outside of MDF and composite / plastics applications in that the finish is usually quite textured and not very attractive.

_*Kaytech Club Sport Corvette with Powder Coated wheels and Brembo Powder Coated Calipers*_
















_*

Baer Powder Coated Calipers*_









_*Powder Coated Wheels on 3000HP+ Twin Turbo Drag Car
*_

















_*
Powder Coated OE Wheels*_









_*MY 8000lb, 3/4 Ton Diesel truck with Powder Coated OE Wheels*_


----------

